# Angeln in Italien



## Denis98 (21. März 2013)

Hallo Leute ;-)
Ich fahre nächste woche nach italien(riccione) wollte mal frage  ob jemand weiß ob man dort angeln kann ? Und was man dazu braucht angelschein ... etc.? Und muss man seine ausrüstung mitnehmen ? Oder gibts dort so leih zeigs ?
Und gibt es dort vielleicht Angelläden wo man was kaufen kan uns eventuel mit nach Deutschland nehmen könnte ? 
Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## jvonzun (25. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

ich war vor ca. 5 jahren dort.im kleinen hafen braucht es angeblich einen schein,bekommst du bei der touriinfo.
ich bin mit dem auto ca. 15min richtung süden gefahren,dort hat es felsen.
habe jedoch nix gefangen.

lass die rute zu hause,dort gibt es nichts zu fangen.war dann in einer spielhölle und habe den halben tag ein computer angel game gespielt|supergri!

riccione ist ein selten hässlicher ort,ausser man ist für partyurlaub dort...


----------



## fishhawk (26. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Hallo, 

gehört Italien nicht eher in die Abteilung "Angeln in Europa" ???

Gruß


----------



## Denis98 (27. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Kann sein ^^


----------



## anglermeister17 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

Nix Geographie gelernt, Denis?


----------



## Denis98 (29. März 2013)

*AW: Angeln in Italien*

haha doch aber ich dachte ist ja eig. egal weltweit oder europa


----------

